# البرنامج النادر Mecaflux مفعل مدى الحياة



## noir (2 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
 البرنامج الخاص ل mécanique des fluides نسخة 2006 

*.البرنامج المتخصص في الأنظمة الهيدروليكية و المضخات ،به العديد من الخصائص المذهلة...







**
النسخة التي أقدمها اليكم هي mecaflux 2006..لن تختلف عن 2010..فهذا ما وجدت

**هو مهدى الى كل العرب..فقد أرفقته مع الباتش..و اليكم طريقة التفعيل بعد تطبيق الباتش 
الباتش لتفعيله اذهب الى مكان وجود الملف 
"C:\Program Files\MECAFLUX\MECAFLUX 2006.exe" 
واضغط للكسر 










واكتب اي رقم تريد لا يهم فالباتش قد كسر القيد





مبارك التفعيل

التحميل 

بسم الله 

منقول لتعم الفائدة*


----------



## mohamedbadawy (2 مايو 2012)

شكرا على مجهودك و اهتمامك بإخوانك


----------



## MELO77 (3 مايو 2012)

السلا م عليكم :

بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك.




*"سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم "*​


----------



## elbolbola (4 مايو 2012)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## mostafazoui (17 يوليو 2012)

اخي لدي نسخة 2012 تحتاج التفعيل .ارجو المساعدة لايجاد الباتش المناسب


----------



## eng_a7med$$ (18 يوليو 2012)

هو سؤال بس ازاي اعمله داوون لوود 
ارجو الرد 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafazoui (18 يوليو 2012)

للتحميل اضغط على *بسم الله*


----------



## dahlia99 (22 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## برهم السيد (22 يوليو 2012)

شكرا لجهودك


----------



## forage-production (19 يونيو 2013)

Salam, je vous informe que je ne puisse à télécharger ce logiciel car quand j'ai cliqué sur BismAllah, il m'a renvoyé un lien qui n'a pas l'endroit de téléchargement. merci


----------



## eng_a7med$$ (26 يونيو 2013)

معلش يا هندسه جزاك الله كل خير بس والله مش عارف انزله ازاي لو معلش تقدر تحمله ع الميديا فاير او تحمله ع المنتدي نفسه تبقي جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (27 يونيو 2013)

برنامج ممتاز


----------



## ashrafammar (2 يوليو 2013)

thankyou


----------



## ashrafammar (2 يوليو 2013)

Is it ***** or ******


----------



## ashrafammar (2 يوليو 2013)

It's very good


----------



## MAZOUZABDO (4 يوليو 2013)

merci


----------



## engineer (5 أكتوبر 2013)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

